# Fare pending review??



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

So I did a long trip.. 187 miles 1 way. Trip completed at 1030am and it is now 430pm and it is showing still under review. However uber was able t ok tell me what my payout was. So why can't they pay me as fast as they are to collect their money? Anyone else have issue with this? And if so, how long to get the money?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

The payout on some long trips are held to check for fraud.


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

I understand that, but I'd they can tell me what my payout is, I should receive that money. I've done almost 500 trips in 2 months. I'm not here for fraud.. I just want my money. Lol.. especially when I took a guy from Chicago to iowa.. lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TheHoff said:


> I understand that, but I'd they can tell me what my payout is, I should receive that money. I've done almost 500 trips in 2 months. I'm not here for fraud.. I just want my money. Lol.. especially when I took a guy from Chicago to iowa.. lol


Maybe that pax didn't have enough left on his credit card.


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

All good guys, got my money finally.. lol


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

I saw something recently about a $300/limit on long trips but that may have been Lyft or it may be certain markets. Just sayin.......


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

How long did it take to get the money after the ride was done?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They typically hold fares over $150 pending fraud review. The OP has no idea about what sort of craziness Uber has to deal with including drivers working with people who have stolen credit cards.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Hell. I’ve been waiting for 2 fares to be paid from a week ago $14 and $22. The shear amount BS uber says in there stock emails is a joke. Calling India and taking with those idiots is even worse. They just read off a script.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Maybe that pax didn't have enough left on his credit card.


Impossible as they run a CC pre-auth for the trip amt shown in the app the moment you click confirm to start the process.


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

Took little longer than a day to get confirmed


----------

